# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Kenge dhe valle te vjetra Shqiptare (para viteve '90)

## BvizioN

Ne kete teme do permbledhim kenge te vjetra Shqiptare, mundesisht jo me te tanishme se te vitit 1990.Pra nga viti 1990 dhe me pare.

*1- Videomontazh i Parashqevi Simakut neper festivalet e kenges.*




*2- Parashqevi Simaku - Gëzimi i shtëpisë së re* 




*3- Luan Zhegu - Kompozitori dhe femijët*

----------


## BvizioN

*1- Liljana Kondakçi - E bukur vjen pranvera* 




*2- Ema Qazimi - Rinia ime* 




*3- Vaçe Zela - Më ka zënë meraku*

----------


## BvizioN

*1- Marina Grabovari - Mesnatë* 




*2- Liljana Kondakci - Xhaketa e kuqe* 




*3- Ema Qazimi - Kenga e Çobanit*

----------


## BvizioN

*1- Ema Qazimi - Zemërzjarrta moj* 




*2- Irma Libohova - Zgjodha njerinë* 




*3- Luan Zhegu - Ditët që na presin*

----------


## BvizioN

*1- Bashkim Alibali - S'ma njohe zemrën* 

Kenga ime me e preferuar nga Alibali (Festivali i vitit 1988)




*2- Anita Bitri - Mos u nxito mos u gabo* 




*3- Tonin Tërshana Vajzë moj lule*

----------


## BvizioN

*1- Nexhmie Pagarusha - E kujtoj at'takim* 




*2- Fatma Zyberi - Buzë Adriatikut* 

Video interesante  :buzeqeshje: 

*

*

*3- Fatime Sokoli - Jam një çikë nga Dragobia*

----------


## BvizioN

*1- Vaçe Zela- Per ty atdhe 70'* 




*2- Fran Pali dhe Viktor Shahini - Moj Shqipni jelek me plumba*




*3- Grupi i Krujës - Lufta e Albulenës*

----------


## BvizioN

*1- Avni Mula - Vajza me kaçurrela* 




*2- Liljana Kondakçi - Atdheu ynë i dashur* 

Kjo eshte nga filmi udhetim ne Pranevere. Profesori im Minello Borova ketu  :ngerdheshje: 




*3- Nexhmie Pagarusha - Sy larushe*

----------


## BvizioN

*1- Jolanda Dhamo - Vajza me trëndafil* 




*2- Afërdita Laçi - Fëmija i parë* 




*3- Bashkim Alibali - Motrës sime*

----------


## BvizioN

Kenga *Rrisim jeten tone* eshte nje kenge teper e vjeter, ne mos gabohem e kenduar nga Vaçe Zela. Ne kete videoklip eshte e riprodhuar nga Top Media




*2- TEFTA TASHKO--zare dil ke fiku* 




*3- VAQE ZELA --MOJ E BUKUR SHQIPERI*

----------


## BvizioN

*1- Aurela Gace: Lemza* 

Kjo eshte nje kenge e vjeter e kenduar nga Vaçe Zela ne festivalin e 11'te ne mos gaboj.




*2- Luan Zhegu - Kur jemi bashke te dy* 




*3- Kozma Dushi - E dua stinen e pranveres*

----------


## BvizioN

*1- Shpirtin ma rrëmben, motrat Lobohova* 




*2- Lule bore* 




*3- Udhëtim në pranverë*

----------


## BvizioN

*1- Liljana Kondakçi - Jam nga gjithë Shqipëria* 




*2- Tonin Tershana - Nënë o moj* 




*3- Lule për ty Enver*

----------


## BvizioN

*1- Gaqo Çako - Poeti i maleve* 




*2- Aurela Gace: Do Te Behem Makinist* 




*3- Mentor Xhemali - Për ty Atdhe*

----------


## BvizioN

*1- Kozma Dushi - Kënga e nënës* 




*2- TONIN TERSHANA - VAJZE MOJ LULE MOJ* 




*3- Syte e tu - Frederik Ndoci*

----------


## BvizioN

*1-Mefarete Laze - Atdhe të Përshëndes*

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=DV-JbBLe4xk&feature=user

*2- Mentor Xhemali dhe Ylli Zeqiri - Kënga e Tamburasë* 

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=CRitCHRKcvM

*3- Valle nga Tropoja*

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=E1sL2apUHXs

----------


## lone_star

Le te postojme ne kete teme kenge shqiptare qe mbajne nje vlere te caktuar per ne tani po sidomos per kohen kur u paraqiten ne publikun shqiptar. Jo vetem per nostalgji po edhe per te mos harruar traditen e artisteve tane te talentuar.

Ja une po postoj nje kenge te Petrit Lulos " Moj vajza gjirokastrite".
Mgjths kam qene vetem 1 vjec ne festivalin e 83' shqiptar kjo kenge me duket e e mrekullueshme.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=uF3t9fS0MZw

Enjoy  :buzeqeshje:

----------

